# Migrating to Canada



## haisam_h (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi Guys,
I just wanted to clear some details with you guys I heard while enquiring about PR.
I came to know that after all the processess of Immigrationis done and you get the PR you dont have immediately settle in Canada. You can come to your place of work and continue working until things are sorted in Canada like work. I also came to know PR has 5 year validity. Is this details true?

Help me on this guys.


----------



## yatinkumar (Jul 4, 2020)

In order to keep your PR status, you have to be in Canada for minimum 730 days during past five years. There is no completion that these 730 days has to be continuous. Some of your time spend abroad can be count towards total 730 days. But, it depends on who you are travel with and what you exactly do. 
Your time spend outside of Canada can only be count toward your PR status if you meet any of the three conditions:

If you are working outside Canada, then it has to full-time for a Canadian organization or business or for the Canadian provincial, territorial or federal government.

If you are travelling with your spouse or common-law partner, then he/she has to be a Canadian permanent resident or citizen working full-time outside Canada for a Canadian business or a Canadian provincial, territorial or federal, government.

If you are a dependent child and travelling with your parent, then your parent has a Canadian permanent resident or citizen working full-time outside Canada for a Canadian business or a Canadian provincial, territorial or federal, government.


----------

